

Mozilla announces Extended Support Release schedule for Firefox - MPSimmons
http://blogs.usenix.org/2011/12/07/mozilla-adds-extended-support-release-structure-to-firefox/

======
mcpherrinm
This article lacks a lot of detail. Mozilla's proposal, as usual, is publicly
available. See the link.

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/Firefox/ExtendedSupport:...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/Firefox/ExtendedSupport:Proposal)

~~~
MPSimmons
Sorry. I was literally sitting in the BoF typing while Kev was talking. I've
updated the article with the link to the proposal. Thanks!

------
melling
Firefox 3.6 has fallen over 1% in the past 30 days to under 5%. It will fall
below IE7 in the next 30 days. In a few months, [with the adoption of FF 10
ES] 3.6 will be ancient history.

[Update] Added some text to make my point explicit.

~~~
Aramgutang
That has no relevance to the article at all. They're announcing that Firefox
10, when released, will have extended support.

Also, Firefox 3.6 was released about 2 years ago. The extended support period
for Firefox 10 will only be "about a year". That sounds reasonable given the
market share decline rate of 3.6 you quoted.

~~~
melling
Huh? I was connecting the dots. Most corporations won't leave Firefox 3.6
because of the rapid release cycle of Firefox. The extended support is for
these companies. Regular consumers will be happy with the silent update every
six weeks. If most corporations buy into the new ES version then 3.6 will be
practically gone in a matter of months. This is important because FF 10+ is a
vast improvement over 3.6, and soon developers will be able to assume FF 10+.

~~~
Aramgutang
Ah, that makes more sense. It was very difficult to infer that meaning from
your original post. My apologies.

